# The birds are leaving!!!!!!!!!!!!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I saw several thousand ducks and geese migrating today/tonight. I was in northern salt lake county and could not believe what i was seeing. The last time i saw birds like that was in 1995 in Idaho. It has got me wondering if these were the birds that were here or new birds riding the great front through? Anybody else see them? It is definitely getting cold. My calls froze up on me last night and this morning at BRBR. -)O(-


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I did not see the mass migration today/tonight. I did see one last year in North Dakota that I will never forget. I was at BRBR today just scouting. I saw lots of people hunting but didn't hear any shooting or see many huntable birds. Is it just me or was the hunting better at BRBR when everyone and their lover didn't have boats with mud motors? I saw about a dozen trucks with boat trailers parked in a parking lot where we use to have some fantastic hunts in that area, however that was before the mud motor craze hit and most people wouldn't put in the effort to get out there. The birds just don't use that area much any more because of the constant pressure from mud motor hunters.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

People are still getting out to the BRBR with boats? I heard the ice was 3+ inches thick...???


----------



## Bottomwatcher (Jan 21, 2009)

I know that I used to have a lot better late season hunting at BRBR before the craze. I have had to learn a lot of new country in the last few years. It seems that even the swans wont hold holes open in the ice out there anymore. I had a friend in Montana this last Monday when a big cold front came in there and the geese and ducks were riding the front big time and blowing right over them.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> People are still getting out to the BRBR with boats? I heard the ice was 3+ inches thick...???


95% of it is. Some of the fast flowing channels have open water but large chunks of ice.


----------



## 10Tenner (Oct 7, 2007)

> I saw about a dozen trucks with boat trailers parked in a parking lot where we use to have some fantastic hunts in that area, however that was before the mud motor craze hit and most people wouldn't put in the effort to get out there. The birds just don't use that area much any more because of the constant pressure from mud motor hunters.


 I talked to a old timer the other day, and the MM was the second topic he brought up, the first was the younger generation. Yep, the good old days in Utah are gone, unless you own a private club and have a way to hold the birds, and some clubs do that. 10tenner


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I saw several thousand ducks and geese migrating today/tonight. I was in northern salt lake county and could not believe what i was seeing. The last time i saw birds like that was in 1995 in Idaho. It has got me wondering if these were the birds that were here or new birds riding the great front through? Anybody else see them? It is definitely getting cold. My calls froze up on me last night and this morning at BRBR. -)O(-


I'm afraid it was all the birds hanging out on the now frozen marshes of the GSL. I can count on two hands, all the ducks on the open water up at FB(not counting coots). It iced up so darn quick up there I couldn't believe it. I'm sure some more birds will pass through over the next few weeks, but boy was it slow this morning.

There are almost as many bald eagles as ducks. Old man winter's here...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

10Tenner said:


> I talked to a old timer the other day, and the MM was the second topic he brought up, the first was the younger generation. Yep, the good old days in Utah are gone, unless you own a private club and have a way to hold the birds, and some clubs do that. 10tenner


 :lol: The "good old days" are here now if you can adapt to today's hunting conditions! Utah has some of the best duck hunting in the lower 48 bar none. I have also noticed Utah has a lot of lazy whining hunters, you know those who believe birds should be served up to them on a platter.

I will agree with Lunkerhunter on the birds pulling out last night, I saw lots of birds flying on Satuday but saw very few today. I still had a fun hunt except for my buddy "accidently" slamming my finger in the truck door at the gate this morning part. **** that hurt!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:



> Gee LeDouche said:
> 
> 
> > People are still getting out to the BRBR with boats? I heard the ice was 3+ inches thick...???
> ...


Not any more, If it doesn't lock up to where its unsafe to break it tonight, it will by Tuesday, it was real tough breaking thru this morning (we were first out) the guys behind us had it easy. I saw somke chucks that were 3 to 4" inches thick in the jams, last night's ice that were holding those together was about 3/4" thick., it iced back up by the time we came back to the launch.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

blackbear said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw several thousand ducks and geese migrating today/tonight. I was in northern salt lake county and could not believe what i was seeing. The last time i saw birds like that was in 1995 in Idaho. It has got me wondering if these were the birds that were here or new birds riding the great front through? Anybody else see them? It is definitely getting cold. My calls froze up on me last night and this morning at BRBR. -)O(-
> ...


I know, we hunted it today and saw a total of 5 ducks in the air. I killed the only duck to come within 1/2 mile of us. A lonely Drake Greenwing. We saw 2 flights of geese way off and that was it! I am SOOOOOOOOOOO glad ice fishing season is here. This years duck hunt left much to be desired.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

There are still plenty of birds around. 8) Long walks and a little glassin resulted in a limit of teal in a couple hours this morning. There were a few Mallards and spoonies around too and I saw a goose flying around but it never came close. Once the wind died down the birds seemed to sit tight, but when it was windy and icy this morning, it was lights out. Love it when things ice up because people seem to up and quit... it needs to happen sooner so we can have a little more space in the marsh.


----------

